# Magwell for Springfield 1911-a1



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Springfield lightweight 1911-a1 pistol. From what I have read it is just a matter of changing out the mainspring housing, is this correct? Is a blued mainspring housing/ magwell going to look right on the anodized black frame? Thanks for the info, Dan


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

ACTUALLY THERE ARE 2 TYPES ONE REQUIRES YOU TRADE OUT THE mAIN SPRING THE OTHER BY WILSON HOOKS ONTO THE THE BOtTOM GRIP SCREWS.Oops sorry about caps as for what looks good,it's all personal preferance,it's your piece go with what you like!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have one that replaces the mainspring housing. It works pretty nice. I bought a Springer 1911 in 9mm that had it on when I bought it. I like it enough that I am thinking about getting one for one of my other 1911's Here's a link of a pic of mine.
Link
Link 2


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*1911 magwell*

I have had a great deal of experience using the smith & alexander magwell for the 1911 pistol. The flat mainspring housing & the magazine chute are a one-piece design. Very well made, fits easily, & really looks good on the frame.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Kitchen-Table Gunsmithing:*
It's easier, and looks better, to carefully file a 45-degree chamfer into the inside *sides* of the bottom of the magazine well. (Not the back. Not the front. Just the sides.)
This works just as well as the accessory "funnel," but you can still use standard-length magazines. If you add the accessory "funnel," you need to use either longer magazines or magazines with thick base-pads.


----------

